# Can't install lib32 on FreeBSD 9.1 64bit



## Silfro (Sep 24, 2013)

Hello when I do `sysinstall` -> configure -> distributions -> lib32 -> ftp -> main site -> Yes, then it says

```
Unable to transfer the lib32 distribution from [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org[/url].
```

How can I solve this?


----------



## fonz (Sep 24, 2013)

sysinstall(8) is dead. Long live bsdinstall(8).

Or else, to do it manually:

`# cd /tmp`
(or somewhere else with enough space)
`# fetch [url=ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/9.1-RELEASE/lib32.txz]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/relea ... /lib32.txz[/url]`
(Feel free to use a mirror near you.)
`# tar xfp lib32.txz -C /`
If you still have an installation medium that already contains lib32.txz you can of course use that instead of (re)fetching.


----------

